
Sticking with Windows 7 over Windows 10 - JacobRoberts
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/20/technology/personaltech/sticking-with-windows-7.html?ref=technology
======
sdiq
I installed Ubuntu for the first time tonight. Microsoft somehow forced me to
finally move to Linux.

I have this laptop that came with Windows 8.1 pre-installed. The laptop fell
down and the hard drive got damaged. I had to get a new hard drive.
Unfortunately, I couldn't re-activate Windows even in spite of the fact that
my one year warranty period has not ended. Being a noob on matters technology
and software development as well not having previously made a recovery disk
for the same laptop, and the fact that both the seller and the HP appointed
support shop have declined to help me, I was thus forced to move away from
Windows. Interestingly, the options available for me were either to use a non-
genuine copy of Windows 10 or adopt Linux. Well, I didn't want to pay for the
same OS twice.

~~~
hwstar
Good. I will not use Microsoft's operating systems as they have never put your
interests first. I find this disturbing.

I have been running various Linux distros since Microsoft came out with
Windows XP and their BS licensing which tied one copy to the hardware.

Whether its DRM or mining personal data, people just need vote with their
wallets and send a message to them saying these profit-making shenanigans
won't be tolerated.

